# Lost two paddles in Poudre



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

Lost two kind of cheap paddles. Black blades, aluminum shaft (I think).

Bruce 970-988-6038


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

dont have your paddles, just wondering how crowded it was up there today? Thinking about going up tomorrow, but figure it is prob. a madhouse up there all weekend.


----------



## yak1 (Jan 28, 2006)

No Paddles found. It might help to know where abouts they were lost. Festivus there have only been a few boaters up on the river. We went up yesterday about 11:30 am and there were NO cars at BTO.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Monday sounds good*

Yup, Hardly anyone on the river this year. Not sure what is going on but there doesn't seem to be many boaters on Mountainbuzz either. 

What are you thinking of running tomorrow?

Bruce


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

I'll be up there tomorrow if anyone wants to run Stevens to bto. I'll try to find your paddles Bruce.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*What time Dave?*

And thanks for the help yesterday, and last year, and that evening in 2011.


----------



## festivus (Apr 22, 2006)

Heck, in that case i may definitely come out tomorrow. I will run about anything up there depending on the crew etc...


----------



## davecosnowboarder (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm meeting other Dave at 9:30 at bto.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Forget 9:30, how about noon or 1pm?*

Festivus - A slow morning here so I will miss Dave. How about noon or 1pm?

Bruce
970-988-6038


----------



## Maxident (Feb 1, 2011)

I saw two guys in a mini-me pull a paddle like you're describing out of a strainer yesterday near Poudre Park.


----------

